# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Tutje

## yjori

*100*

100 vjet më vonë
do jem mbase në parajsën nr.x 
duke luajtur  me Zotin kukafshehti,
duke u zënë me Enverin në ferr kush të flere sipër,
a prapë këtu, rilindur kafshë, peshk , njeri,
( ndoshta gjithshka ndodh përsëri, lutemi që jo!)
ose nuk do jem, domethënë thjesht hiç,
ide kjo po aq absurde sa të parat
tjetër mundësi nuk rrok më mendja

100 vjet më parë 
ndërtoja shtëpinë
sipas stilit te kohës
me dekorime të tepërta,
kollona, dhoma të larta, oxhak,
portë të madhe, disi pompoze,
e gjitha kjo prej mishi,
kur erdhën të huajt e më moren,
më shitën në treg të skllevërve,
ku më bleu një i panjohur,
të cilit i shërbeva ca kohë
derisa filloi lufta e veriu fitoi

Tani jam e nuk jam këtu,
Fantazëm ne mjegull,
Prag që kapërcej çdo çast,
Nuk di ku hyj e ku dal,
Kyç që hapet nga të dy krahët,
nga brenda e nga jashtë,
ku syri i rojes ndeshet me atë
të të burgosurit, ku çelësi 
nuk jam unë e vetëm kahu
i lëvizjes, nga vdekja në jetë
apo anasjelltas nuk eshtë
doemos nga hiçi në gjithshka,
as e kundërta, po një gërshet
i të dyve, ashtu sikurse 100 vjet
më vone a më pare kam qenë, 
apo dhe jo, ndoshta nuk jam tani...

Eh, kush më kupton nuk ka pse më lexon,
Veç nëse gjetja e binjakut i bëhet dëshmi e vetes
sikurse pasqyra më deshmon se jam,
Syte në vrimë shohin atë film që shfaqet
e jo atë që duan, urdhëri nuk vonon, krisma,
dera hapet, hyn roja e të sjell gjellën,
gjellën me mish të vetes...

----------


## kleadoni

??????????????

----------


## yjori

Uni nuk është jami
E pra: të flas për veten apo për  ç`ndjej?
Nëse me thua më do, do të pyesja: Kë?
U bënë ca kohë që më njeh,
Po ja që unë nuk njoh veten...

Njoh vetëm tymin e çuditshëm,
retë, shirat, të kaltrën, ajrin,
Se jami është qiell  nga ku shpresojmë
të na vinë apo të shkojmë (me) karrocë zjarri
engjëjt, alienët, amshimi, ndihma,
Vetëm se të flasësh për motin, kohën,
pa marrë parasysh hapësirën
është gabim sipas Ajnshtajnit

Kush? 
Mendimi që shpërthen si yll që lind,
Vrima të zeza që e thithin prapë,
Cfarë?
Botët notojnë në tjetrën e dashur,
të vdekurit e të gjallët, 
fjalët, qenia e fara,
në varr a në shtrat

Ja shtambë e mbushur,
të bie nga dora e thyhet,
ujë i ëndrrës derdhet ,
Lagesh në shi e harron që eshtë ai
lumi, burimi, pusi, loti  prej nga pi
nektarin, qumështin, hidhësine,
gjinjtë e kohës, kësaj nëne
që pi nga ti gji

Prit të erret ose mbylli sytë,
shiko yjet e fjalëve tek ndizen,
shuhen, e prit të gdhijë, ç`ndodh?
Asgjë, hiç, pafundësisht, 
e njëjta dritë mbush terrin
e mbushet nga ai, ëndërr
e zjarrit ku digjesh si heretik,
libër në Aleksandri, feniks,
Bëhesh hi e harron që është ai
dheu, argjila, mishi, shkëmbi,
ku mbin bota, prej nga thith
nektarin, qumeshtin, hidhesinë,
gjinjte e nënës, këtij shiu,
që të mbush e mbushet nga ti

Jami nuk është unë
E pra: të them ç`ndjej, po kush?
Nëse të dua, te dua thjesht ashtu
siç mbush shiu një lumë

----------


## yjori

Isha rruge e gjere me makina e njerez,
shkonin shpejt, shkoja dhe une, ku?
Lypes, kalimtar si mendim, apo dhe makine
qe deshirat ngasin, endrra ne bagazh,
police qe te vene gjoba e tabela, peme,
ndertesa, ura, vende, mergim, ku?
Ku shkoja? Ne harte viza, kthesa, po sfere
eshte bota, sfere mendja, kthehesh ne miter,
shtrihesh ,te shkelin kembet, rrotat , vdes, ku?

Si shkohet ketu?- pyesin turistet, 
Vishi syte mprapsht, eja ne shtepi bir,
djepi e varri, ky eshte atdheu, mergimi,
prange e rruges, bebez qe zmadhohet
ne terr, fryhet nga foshnje qe rritet,
Kush te mbarsi ty deshire qorre per 
shkuar tutje? Une? Kush eshte ky?
Minotauri ne labirinth qe pret te vije
turisti e ta pyese per udhen. Filli
qe te mban lidhur me mitren, hicin,
Ku?- Mprapsht ne fillim!

Qielli është brenda , zemër e kaltër
rreh, shfryn e buçet ajër, frymë, zjarr,
Dheu dridhet, harliset, mbulohet, bari
e vesh, flokë bore, gjethe, e gjithfarë
formash, vdekur, gjallë, lëshojnë rrathë
si gurë ne pellg, fjolle e tymit tretet,
bardhe, dikush ecen, e ti thjesht e sheh,
deshmitar i ngjarjes, ndodh dicka, po cfare?
Hic, ne dalje te urojne mireseardhjen

----------


## yjori

Forme e mishit e jo ai zgjoi te verberin ne mua,
e me erdh turp qe deshirova tymin e jo flaken,
mjegullen qe mbeshtjell driten qe zhveshur ndez
nje tjeter vegim, fantazme e gjalleses se thare me
shfaqet ne ty, c`do bejme kur te kalbemi e dashur?

----------


## yjori

Rënduar nga pesha është gjiu që nuk dihet ku është, 
herë lule ku bletë e foshnje thithin,herë plagë e enjtur,
 teshë e vjeter ku krimbi, tenja bren, herë tokë e premtuar 
ku gjithfarë ikanakësh kërkojne mjaltin e qumështin,
Po është shterpë kjo grua, fëmijët nuk janë të saj, gjinjtë veç dhjamë, 
sytë xham, e zemra... eh zemra, sahat klonuar nga minë e trurit
që nuk plasi e fle në dhjamë të dheut prej nga plas filiz i grurit, 
bukës, i pemës që u bë letër për t`u nenshkruar me dore të ngopur
të drejtat e njeriut apo urdhëri për të bombarduar, 
oraret, shifrat e hebrenjve që prunë trenat në kamp,
I zbritën, i vunë në rrjesht, i numëruan, u zhveshën, 
kulloi ciklon b,anija u nis,pemë gjigande rrënjëshkulur
si dhëmb i artë në gojën e pajetë me shkumë të kufomave,
Gjethnajë mishi që digjet në ethe, kllapi, yje, 
pesë a gjashtëcepësh si retinë e kriminelit,
pjellë e zjarrit, në tym demi unjet, i ngulin shpatën,
Flamurë, blozë  e shkumë vjell gojë e hapur e kërthiut, 
si portë tempulli, gjuhë e nxjerrë lëpin shkulmën e gjakut, 
skuqet nga ai, nis të flasë për tokën e premtuar 
ku kullon mjaltë e qumësht, dyzet vjet në shkretëtirë
u endën e ja deti është i kuq si ëndërr e ligë shushunje, 
nuk ka vend, shtyhen, bien shkulm në gjunje, falen,
Ah Atë ! Adhuruam viçin, kryqëzuam bijtë, nuk dinim ç`bënim,
bëmë këmbanat tanke,  parakaluam në xhami me çizme,
dhunuam varret, i vumë shqiponjës helmetë, damkosëm yje,
me kazmë, drapër, pushkë festonim të marrët (de facto)
pizhama me vija gjatësore, të qethur tullë, lule prej letre
në të dy duart, prej nga bletë e foshnje thithin nektar tmerri,
Bërtisnim jemi gati. Gati për çfarë? Gati për të vrarë, për litar,
varr, llahtare. Pjellë e zjarrit, në tym demi unjet, gëlltit tym
e vjell zjarr, koka i rëndohet në kllapi e shkel padashur minën
e trurit, e zemra... eh zemra, transplantuar nga faraon i vdekur,
gjethnajë dhjami e pemës së gjallë rrënjëshkulur, dhëmb i artë
në gojën e hapur të kriminelit tek qesh kur fëmijët dhurojnë lulet,
plagët ku brejnë tenjat vrimat e të pushkatuarve, kullon ciklon b,
karvani niset tëposhtë këmbërënduar, retina skuqet nga ylli që plas,
pesë a gjashtëcepësh, shifër damkosur në ndonjë letër nga duart
që tash dridhen e nuk kanë ku mbahen, se poshtë është honi,
ku rrjedh zjarr e llavë, deti i kuq, makth i lig i demit, tokë e premtuar

----------


## yjori

Shkruaj ate qe nuk them dot
Me mire syte se veshet tuaj
E kanalet jane te ndryshme
Qe lidhin shqisat me trurin

Minjte jane te ndryshem
Te bardhe, gri, te zinj
Mjeke, ushtare, mesues,
Lakuriq, me ose pa bisht

Veri kyc gojes o i shkrete
Kush di nuk ta ka nevojen
Te tjereve nuk u hyn ne vesh

Flit e degjo vete
Zemra i thote  kokes
Vetem te punoje e te heshte

----------


## yjori

Fryma mpikset si gjak në fjalë,
Thikë e ngulur në brinje nga dorë e ftohtë e sosisë

Tjetri lëpin plagën e dehet,
Duhma avullon shikimin
Përtej dritareve fundoset bota
e një tjetër ngrihet prej pluhurit

----------


## yjori

Kafaz harruar hapur, 
Liria ështe brenda,
zog i lodhur nga kënga

Kafaz i gjoksit,
Liria është brenda,
Këngë e lodhur nga brinja

Kafaz i këngës,
Liria është brenda
Tingull i lodhur nga fjala

Kafaz i fjalës,
Liria është brenda,
Shkronjë e lodhur nga pranga

Kafaz i shkronjës,
Liria është brenda,
Vizë e lodhur nga pena

Kafaz i vizës,
Liria është brenda,
Pikë e lodhur nga hiçi

Kafaz i hiçit,
Liria është brenda,
Bosh i lodhur nga pesha

Kafaz bosh harruar hapur,
Liria është brenda,
Pse të dalë?

kafazë sysh që hapen, mbyllen si dyer qelish, kapakë tualeti, krahë miqsh, 
ku çdo gjë gjë gjen brenda, krimin, plehra, kryeveprën, errësirën, vrimën, dritën,
kafazë veshësh, që si dyer kishe, hapur rrinë për të gjithë; kafazë mitre,
kafazë kurthe, kafazë dashurie, kafazë hotel, kampe, shtretër, ekrane, 
kafazë fjalësh e pamjesh, kafazë në kafazë,  kyçur sekret, thesarë; kafka,
kapele, qiej, skafandra, helmeta, pallto, lëkure, kockash, mendimesh, jetësh

Kafazi im,
Unë jam brenda
Çelës në bravë
Kafazi im është dera...

----------


## yjori

Mishi yt, shtrirë mbi shtrat, 
më bëri të ndjehem kasap

----------


## yjori

Majë e këmbanores gozhdoi një pëllumb, u shkurtua,
Mbi gjuhën e nxjerrë lëshon dora e  zbehtë e priftit një re,
që tretet shpejt në ujin e distiluar, qiellza e shtyp brenda,
Pashë dhe një here atje, po nuk ish ashtu; 
Isha unë që gozhdoi në kryq të pamjes atë ç´më zunë sytë,
Një shiringë që shpoi venën

Atëhere ranë këmbanat e u tunda,
gjuhëz e lidhur përplasej mureve veshur me gomë te dhomës, 
erdh ora e vizitës, kalojnë para lypësit e bëjnë sikur nuk e shohin, 
hyjnë në vaginën e derës si tingull në vesh Mirë jeni?, 
Në kafaz djalli qëron bananen, E sheh?, e i tregojnë horizontin, 
Telin ku mban ekuilibrin me shkop në dorë Moisiu, 
Gjarpëri shndërrohet në duart e veshura me doreza plastike në gjilpërë,
Nga syzet më shohin papritur sytë e tij, fërshëllen vrer gjuhëza,
përplaset mureve veshur me të kuq të buzëve si shkulm i verës, gjakut
në kupën që e tund era, Pi!- i thonë e ai pi

Shikimi përplaset mureve veshur me qime e nuk bën zhurmë,
Qelq i syut kriset, derdhet gishtave që i fërkojnë, spermë e ngrohtë
si avull mbi syzen e shtrirë nën to, majmun i vrimës hidhet në kafaz,
përplaset shufrave të hekurta të bebëzës, klith e rrëzohet,
Po nuk ku, se dyshemeja është shembur e gropa fryhet më shpejt
se rënia, bark konkav prej xhami ku ngjisin kupëzat, Ja dhe pak!,
Llastiku liron fytin e krahut, shkulmë e gjakut tund  në kullë muret
e rrudhura të këmbanës, pëllumbi në majë ngulet pingul në qiell,
sqepi gozhdon një re, shkurtohet, nga plaga kullon ujë strehëve,
mbush kanalet e shqisave e qiellza e përcjell brenda si turp

----------


## yjori

Shkallët varen këmbëve, qeska poshtë syve,
Rri këtu- jehojnë, kanë frikë mos nuk shkelen më,
pastaj qajnë, flluska lehtësohet, nuk i besohet që ngrihet, 
Kufoma zvogëlohet, ca korba si pika nënkuptimi shqyejnë
mbetjet e lamtumirës, gjinjtë e vizës rrumbullakohen,
lakojnë male e top i botës varet zinxhirëve si gjyle

Veç rrafshinat kanë horizonte e presje ylberësh,
Përtej tyre vazhdon fraza duke mohuar gjysmën e mbushur,
Po ç`kuptim ka mendova, të pjellësh Jezusin dhe Judën kur
njëri kryqëzohet e ai që mbetet var veten? Ndaj dhe heshta,
përqafova hijen, u ktheva e lexova çfarë shkruan gjurmët

Duke shkelur prapë mbi to i bëra dyfish, gishtat në thembër,
Këmba nuk diti më nga të shkojë, u mek në mëdyshje, humbi
kontaktin me dheun, mbeti pezull, lumi ngriu bashkë me troftën
që notonte kundër rrymës, ngrinë brigjet e veç në një rrëkezë 
loti tretej pasqyrimi i qiellit me një pikë që zvogëlohej më shumë

----------


## Arvana

Tutje-tëhu 
vet-vetes lavjerresh 
Të lidhem përfund 
e ti marramendesh 

Nuk ndal as atje
nuk rri as këtu 
veç sillesh përsillesh
tutje-tëhu 

Merrmë me vete 
pa ditur për ku 
një kalë i djersitur
na sjell prapë këtu 

Nuk di, në jam gjallë 
nuk di, në je vdekur
mbetëm mes botësh 
udhëve patretur.

----------


## yjori

Natyre e qete me syze

Nese do ish e mundur te gjendeshin shenimet e ciceronit memec ne muzeun e artit modern, ndoshta mund te thuhej dicka nga dikush tjeter qe kuptonte (apo mendonte se e bente kete,shpresonte, ish genjyer nga sharlatane apo njerez te ndershem qe besonin se trashegonin artin e shpjegimit te gjesteve; mund te shtoheshin ketu mundesi te tjera te panumerta te dialektikes jostabile te komunikimit midis dy gjallesave), pra ndoshta mund te thuhej dicka, qofte edhe e pasakte per permbajtjen e ketyre shenimeve. 
Ish ky arsyetimi qe e coi biografin e piktorit te njohur pas vdekjes ne idene e intervistimit te te gjithe personave qe kishin vizituar muzeun ne fjale, qysh nga dita e hapjes e deri ne diten kur ciceroni filloi te gjestikulonte dicka qe nenpermbante humbjen. Te pakten ky ish rezultati ne te cilin arriti biografi pas nje vleresimi statistikor te interpretuesve. Duhet thene ketu se jo te gjithe interpretuesit e gjuhes se shenjave, te cilet perbenin nje pakice ne masen e vizitoreve ishin te nje mendjeje. Sidoqofte shumica derrmuese, dmth mbi gjysma arriten ne perfundimin, pasi u konsultuan me njeri tjetrin e bene kompromiset e nevojshme, se ciceronit duhet ti kishte humbur dicka. Rrjedhoja logjike do qe, e ne kete mendje rane pothuajse te gjithe, pervec dy fanatikeve qe pohonin se ciceroni vepronte nisur nga kujtesa, se ajo qe kish humbur do qene shenimet qe do ti duheshin patjeter dikujt qe operonte ne nje muze me nje numer veprash qe e kalonte ndjeshem mesataren kujtesore, statistike kjo e nxjerre po ashtu duke u nisur nga aksioma se ajo qe eshte normale ndodh edhe me shpesh.
E gjithe veprimtaria e biografit finanzohej nga nje mecen qe nisej edhe ai nga arsyetime teper te dyshimta per te qene te sukseshme. Duke qene i ndergjegjshem per probabilitetin e kesaj sipermarrjeje ai kish angazhuar edhe nje biograf  qe operonte ne krah te kundert me te parin, dmth qe nuk nisej nga dita e hapjes se muzeut e deri ne diten kur ciceroni nisi te gjestikulonte, po ne te kundert. Duke krahasuar rezultatet e dy biografeve  meceni arriti te reduktoje numrin e tablove te piktorit te vdekur deri ne tre. Mbetej vetem identifikimi i origjinalit nga kopjet. 
Per dilemen nje here tjeter.

----------


## yjori

Gishtat thinjen zbardhur,
Duart qe u lane shpesh,
Holluar lekura nga ferkimi me metalet,
Letrat, parate
E gjaku poshte rredh perpjete
E zbardh ballin, pikellim
Ne pritje te asaj qe nuk ndodh
Godot je ti, ku shkon?

----------


## Diabolis

> Natyre e qete me syze
> 
> Nese do ish e mundur te gjendeshin shenimet e ciceronit memec ne muzeun e artit modern, ndoshta mund te thuhej dicka nga dikush tjeter qe kuptonte (apo mendonte se e bente kete,shpresonte, ish genjyer nga sharlatane apo njerez te ndershem qe besonin se trashegonin artin e shpjegimit te gjesteve; mund te shtoheshin ketu mundesi te tjera te panumerta te dialektikes jostabile te komunikimit midis dy gjallesave), pra ndoshta mund te thuhej dicka, qofte edhe e pasakte per permbajtjen e ketyre shenimeve. 
> Ish ky arsyetimi qe e coi biografin e piktorit te njohur pas vdekjes ne idene e intervistimit te te gjithe personave qe kishin vizituar muzeun ne fjale, qysh nga dita e hapjes e deri ne diten kur ciceroni filloi te gjestikulonte dicka qe nenpermbante humbjen. Te pakten ky ish rezultati ne te cilin arriti biografi pas nje vleresimi statistikor te interpretuesve. Duhet thene ketu se jo te gjithe interpretuesit e gjuhes se shenjave, te cilet perbenin nje pakice ne masen e vizitoreve ishin te nje mendjeje. Sidoqofte shumica derrmuese, dmth mbi gjysma arriten ne perfundimin, pasi u konsultuan me njeri tjetrin e bene kompromiset e nevojshme, se ciceronit duhet ti kishte humbur dicka. Rrjedhoja logjike do qe, e ne kete mendje rane pothuajse te gjithe, pervec dy fanatikeve qe pohonin se ciceroni vepronte nisur nga kujtesa, se ajo qe kish humbur do qene shenimet qe do ti duheshin patjeter dikujt qe operonte ne nje muze me nje numer veprash qe e kalonte ndjeshem mesataren kujtesore, statistike kjo e nxjerre po ashtu duke u nisur nga aksioma se ajo qe eshte normale ndodh edhe me shpesh.
> E gjithe veprimtaria e biografit finanzohej nga nje mecen qe nisej edhe ai nga arsyetime teper te dyshimta per te qene te sukseshme. Duke qene i ndergjegjshem per probabilitetin e kesaj sipermarrjeje ai kish angazhuar edhe nje biograf  qe operonte ne krah te kundert me te parin, dmth qe nuk nisej nga dita e hapjes se muzeut e deri ne diten kur ciceroni nisi te gjestikulonte, po ne te kundert. Duke krahasuar rezultatet e dy biografeve  meceni arriti te reduktoje numrin e tablove te piktorit te vdekur deri ne tre. Mbetej vetem identifikimi i origjinalit nga kopjet. 
> Per dilemen nje here tjeter.


Kjo eshte ajo qe une dua te lexoj!

----------


## monel'la

shkruan bukur, ke mendim.... peshon rende.....( ndoshta dicka me shume se rende...-te lodh )

----------


## yjori

nuk ka dileme me te lehte se te qenit me i lehte ne peshe se pupla qe bie nga pjeshket e pathara

----------


## ajzberg

Vjori ,suksese mjaft te bukura 
Te pershedes

----------


## yjori

E ku te shkoj pa ju?
Vec zeri juaj gjemon ne koke
e britme e zemres per te mos qene vetem

Nuk do dija cili jam, nese nuk do ma thonin te tjeret

Nuk do dija cfare jam nese nuk do isha bashke

----------

